# Storage/Tool Shed Build or buy?



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi all,

I am looking to purchase or build a 12X16 shed. I would like 8' ceiling and electrical in the building. I can do the electrical on my own and do most of the build on my own, however wondering if it would be cheaper to buy pre fab since I would not be able to pour the pad for a build. Would have to contract that out. I would likely pour solid blocks for the skids to rest on for a pre-fab. Pre-Fab with vinyl to match my house is about 4K. Build in materials not including concrete pad would be about 2.5K. Really not sure which way I should go.

Thanks for the advice and opinions.

William


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm interested in the experiences / perspectives of others on this, too -- definitely need to have some sort of lawn tool shed to save room in the garage for automobiles...


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Funny timing, I was just working up a quick estimate on a 10x12 storage shed.

Why not just pour some spread footings like you planned to do for the pre-fab unit, and then just build a pressure treated floor on top?

I'm finding that the cost of the siding is the real variable. T1-11 plywood is the least expensive, and then it goes up from there if you want vinyl, LP SmartSide, Hardie, etc.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

That's actually not a bad idea. I'll give that some serious thought.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

Holy moly, my husband and I were just talking about this! We decided to just put the money into customized garage storage and organization cabinets. There is already a bump out built into our 2 car garage.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I tried to get a bump out on my home when I built it but was unable to. Plus my "collection" is growing rapidly and frankly i am beginning to wonder if 12X16 is larger enough as I plan to partition 6X12 as my "server room". Beginning to think 14X20 may be better suited.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I built mine for about $1300. It is a 10x 12 with hardi plank siding with cedar shakes in the gables. Full 8 foot walls as well.


----------

